# Hinterautal (Karwendel) nach Vomp?



## inspecteur Juve (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ist jemand von euch schon mal mit dem Bike vom Halleranger-Haus durch das Vomper Loch nach Vomp? Oder ist das mit dem Bike gar nicht möglich.  
Ich will ne Rundtour von Mittenwald aus starten und durchs Karwendeltal will ich nicht (war ich schon). Die im Moser-Guide beschriebene Tour übers Lafatscher-Joch scheint mir auch nicht so toll, ich will mein Bike eigentlich lieber fahren als tragen.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen

Danke


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2005)

Wenn du nur ins Inntal willst und nicht unbedingt nach Vomp, so kann ich dir das Solsteinhaus wärmstens empfehlen. Da muß man zwar bergauf bissl schieben, aber dafür geht ein ganz schöner Trail runter. Man kommt dann in Innsbruck raus, vielleicht hilft das ja auch weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inspecteur Juve (21. Juni 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich schon zum Halleranger-Haus und dann weiter aber da ist anscheinend wirklich noch keiner gefahren. Vielleicht ist dort schon wer gewandert und kann mir so irgendetwas über den Weg sagen.

Solsteinhaus wäre eine schöne Alternative, aber von wo komm ich da rauf, weil der Trail bergab geht wahrscheinlich Richtung Hochzirl.


----------



## dertutnix (22. Juni 2005)

wir sind 200? als startetappe von mittenwald über halleranger zum lafatscherjoch und dann ins inntal. die auffahrt zum hallerangerhaus ist tw. extrem steil und an der grenze der fahrbarkeit. vom haus dann nach wenigen metern schieben, dann zum joch hoch wieder einigermassen fahrbar, abfahrt bis auf wenige ausnahmen gut fahrbar.

vomperjoch hatte ich damals als 1. wahl gehabt, aber nach recherche in diversen wanderführern sein lassen, da es einige "enge passagen" geben soll, für eine tagestour wahrscheinlich machbar, aber mit ac-gepäck?


----------



## gut-zu-fuss (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
der Weg über das Überschalljoch und durch das Vomper Loch nach Schwaz ist toll - allerdings nur ohne Radl! Fahren ist nur unmittelbar am Joch möglich, dann kann man teilweise nicht einmal mehr schieben. Es sind Klettersteigpassagen dabei, da müsstest du das Rad wohl am Seil hinterher ziehen. Schieben oder Tragen ist da nicht möglich. Die Wanderung als solche dauert ca. 6 Stunden zu Fuß, wenn Du flott unterwegs bist. Zum Biken absolut nicht zu empfehlen - da gibt es wirklich Besseres!

Gruß, Marieluise


----------



## techstar (3. Juli 2005)

hi!

hier mal ein pic richtung lafatscherjoch, kurz nachm hallangerhaus aufgenommen...

am überschalljoch war elmar morgens um 5 allein zu fuß. vielleicht kann er sich ja noch an die wegbeschaffenheit erinnern?!? (hey EL, your turn!)

wir sind damals nach lafatscherjoch weiter über wilde-bande--->stempeljoch--->pfeishütte--->coburger hütte

bis stempeljoch ist das ganze eine nette schinderei, bei der man nicht auf ein fahrrad angewiesen ist


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. Juli 2005)

hi,

stimmt, bis überschalljoch ist es mit dem bike kein allzu grosses problem, das würde schon passen, dann weiter runter ins tal dürfte dann so sein, wie "gut-zu-fuss" beschrieben hat. da bin ich zwar noch nie lang, aber auf der karte kann man sich ja auch schon ein bild davon machen.

die passage zum lafatscherjoch und dann runter ins inntal ist schon machbar per bike, der trail vom lafatscherjoch runter ist auf jeden fall sehr nett und das panorama ist genial! das mpühsame schieben vom hallerangerhaus bis zum lafatscherjoch ist dann bald vergessen.

ein paar bilder und tourbericht findest du bei interesse auf meiner page unter bike & hike --> garmisch 2003 bzw. unter mittenwald 2003 (per pedes am hallerangerhaus, lafatscherjoch, stempeljoch etc.)

ciao, elmar


----------



## rockywinnie (2. Juli 2006)

Hey, ich hab die Tour durchs Vomper Loch 2003 mit  3 Kumpels gemacht!! Auf den Wanderkarten sah das alles ganz gut aus. Immer Bergab bzw an der Höhenlinie entlang und das heißt irgendwie kann mann bestimmt fahren. Is aber nicht - wir haben die Bikes 6 oder 7 Stunden geschoben getragen und irgendwie über die nicht vorhandenen Steige gebracht. Am Ende ging uns das Licht aus und wir mußten das letzte Stück zu viert mit 2 Mini Lampen bewältigen (ich hab jetzt immer eine Lampe dabei). War ein echtes Abenteuer


----------



## gauglpet (25. Juli 2008)

Vom Überschalljoch bis zum Jagdhaus in der Au ist es ganz nett. Einige von euch können vielleicht teilweise sogar fahren. Das letzte Stück zur Ganalm ist aber absolut lebensgefährlich. Es werden auch immer wieder tote Wanderer (und auch Radlträger) geborgen.
Hat mir ein Jäger gesagt.
Auch ohne Fahrrad ist der Weg sehr gefährlich. An einigen Stellen sind ungesicherte Querungen und kurze Klettereien, wo es hinter dir 100 m Freie Fall in die Schlucht geht.
Absolut ABZURATEN!!!!
Der Knappensteig zur Walderalm dürfte noch extremer sein.
Über die Katzenleiter hab ich es nicht probiert, aber selbst das erste Stück dorthin (bis zur Abzweigung "Ganalm") habe ich als sehr gefährlich erlebt. Und der Name "Katzenleiter" spricht für sich.

gauglpet
www.bausparendirekt.com


----------



## sehne (27. Juli 2008)

wann soll´s denn losgehen ? wir werden am 8.9.08 vom halleranger haus über´s lafatscher. gegen mittag könnten wir dir dann eine sms mit zustandsbericht zukommen lassen. solltest du vor uns da sein bitte hier posten.

gruß sehne


----------



## Berg_Markus (28. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Bike durchs Vomper Loch ist NICHT zu fahren. Teilweise geht es sehr ausgesetzt zum schieben und tragen. Wer lebensmüde ist und auch noch andere gefährden möchte, ist das richtig. Schau Dir doch die Routen auf http://www.karwendel-urlaub.de an - es gibt genug tolle uns spektakuläre Routen im Karwendel, die sich zum Biken besser eignen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (5. Februar 2009)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen - außer vielleicht, daß - wenn man weiß, was man tut - man auch ohne Sauerstoff auf den Himalaya steigen kann. 

D. h. wenn wer ein Tragegerüst oder eine Tragemöglichkeit am Rucksack für sein Bike montiert hat, sodaß BEIDE HÄNDE FREI sind, der kann sich durchaus mit diesem schweren Gepäck durch die Schlucht wagen; ist immerhin seine eigene Verantwortung, auf die hin er das unternimmt.

Selbstverständlich ist das dann aber keine MTB-Tour mehr, sondern eine Wanderung unter erschwerten Verhältnissen. Bei Schlechtwetter möcht' ich zudem nicht im Vomper Loch herumstaksen - und auch nicht bei Dunkelheit.

Leider hab' ich schon beides erlebt und bin heilfroh, da wieder unbeschadet herausgekommen zu sein.

Daher auch mein Rat: Wenn ins Vomper Loch, dann nur nach ausgiebiger Planung und nur mit überkompletter Ausrüstung (Tragegerüst fürs Material)...




gauglpet schrieb:


> Vom Überschalljoch bis zum Jagdhaus in der Au ist es ganz nett. Einige von euch können vielleicht teilweise sogar fahren. Das letzte Stück zur Ganalm ist aber absolut lebensgefährlich. Es werden auch immer wieder tote Wanderer (und auch Radlträger) geborgen.
> Hat mir ein Jäger gesagt.
> Auch ohne Fahrrad ist der Weg sehr gefährlich. An einigen Stellen sind ungesicherte Querungen und kurze Klettereien, wo es hinter dir 100 m Freie Fall in die Schlucht geht.
> Absolut ABZURATEN!!!!
> ...


----------



## swj (6. Februar 2009)

Lafatscherjoch ist eigentlich eine tolle Variante und empfehlenswert (mach ich einmal im Jahr) - Ab Hallerangerhaus ca. 200 Höhenmeter steile Schiebe/Trage Passage durch Schotterreise auf guten Steig. Ab dann schmaler in Fels gehauener Weg - Schiebestrecke. Man kommt dann zu einen Kessel in dem man eigentlich viel fahren kann (Weg ist eben) und das letzte Stück zum Lafatscherjoch ist nochmals zu schieben. (Perfektes Panorama)
Trailabfahrt bis zu den Herrenhäusern je nach Können komplett fahrbar (tiefer Schotter - 3, 4 Stellen gefährlich und laden zum Absteigen ein)

Andere Variante ist das Solsteinhaus da schiebst man aber etwas mehr und die Abfahrt ist schwieriger und du landest in Zirl
Ist aber auch empfehlenswert.


----------

